# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Dashuria - kjo Fytyrë e Zotit

## Spleen1

*Spleen*

Sonte sikur ta kisha afër me  deshirë,
Do ia puthja puthjen ashtu në flagrancë 
Nuk di pse mendon se jam i pa meshirë,
Dashuria nuk duron  fragrancë.

Sonte do ia laja lotin me lotin e ngrohtë,
Do ia jepja sytë e mi dhuratë për ditëlindje,
Të ngrohet me ta kur natën të ketë ftoftë,
Kam frikë për té e për veti, flas me bindje.

Herë më thotë se jam gjithçka, edhe  Zot
Pesë minuta më vonë më quan  zemër dry
Kur duket që  gjithçka merrë formë të kot
Me paraqitet si ëndërr mes ëndërrash mbëthy’

----------


## Spleen1

*Spleen1*

Tymi
i cigareve
dhe një filxhan
plot kafe,
mbi tavolinë
në vijën imagjinare,
mbi të cilën
shpejtësia e fjalëve
mbështet
dhe i dërgon sinjal
heshtjes sime 
të lënduar.

Papritmas
tymi mbështjell
pikën limpide
ti flet me qirin
flakë holluar
herë përkulet 
herë mezi drejtohet
ti i lutesh 
të qëndroj edhe pak
ai nis të leshojë tym
fiket pak pa lëshuar ti ofshamën
edhe pika 
nga tëmthet,
lëshohet ngadalë faqeve
mbytet në buzë

Zgjimi tremb
ëndrrën që kërkon
të kuptoj 
pse kjo shtrëngatë

Pika çuditërisht 
shndërrohet në rrugicë
e pafajshëm
grrith shkallë-shkallë
tmerrshëm grrrith...
lëkurën time
deri në zemër
atje...
kjo perlë e lëngët
shkruan lutje
për dashurinë
unë...
sa herë dua t’i flas
më kujtohet 
refreni e një kënge
“s’ka njeri që nuk gaboi 
që një zemër s’e lëndoi”?
...   

_______________________________ *E dashur*! ________________________________

_[...] “Mbaj ata që dashuron pranë vetes, thuaju duke mërmëritur se sa shumë ke nevojë për ta, dashuroj, sillu mirë, gjej kohën për ta, thuaju "më vjen keq", "më fal", "të lutem", "faleminderit" dhe të gjitha fjalët e dashurisë që di. Asnjëri nuk do të mbaj mend për mendimet e tua të fshehta. Kërko nga Zoti fuqinë dhe zgjuarsinë t`i shprehesh. Tregoju të tjerëve domethënien e tyre. Fillo të besh realitet ëndrrat e tua. 

Tani është momenti!!!!!

Marquez_

----------


## Spleen1

*Spleen 2*

Koha i shënon pamëshirshëm kujtimet
Përkëdheljet e ëmbla, edhe më shumë lëndimet
Se Dashuria duron hidhërime dhe gëzime shumë
Me kohë do të kuptosh pse t’u bërë det i pafun’.

Tash rri e qetë perdja ngadalë, ngadalë po bjen
Një agim, një ditë tjetër, me rreze dielli po vjen
Më vjen keq që unë do jem larg nga ky shkëlqim
Jam vetja ime, krenar, fal i qofsha Yllit tim.

Me  (…) gjaku me të cilat shkrova këtë poezi
Ta dedikova ty në këto orë të vona se ndjeva mërzi
Pata shumë nevojë, ndjeva edhe shumë mall
Ishte një përsiatje zemre, një rënkim shpirti i rrallë.




_______________________________ *E dashur*! ________________________________

_[...] “Mbaj ata që dashuron pranë vetes, thuaju duke mërmëritur se sa shumë ke nevojë për ta, dashuroj, sillu mirë, gjej kohën për ta, thuaju "më vjen keq", "më fal", "të lutem", "faleminderit" dhe të gjitha fjalët e dashurisë që di. Asnjëri nuk do të mbaj mend për mendimet e tua të fshehta. Kërko nga Zoti fuqinë dhe zgjuarsinë t`i shprehesh. Tregoju të tjerëve domethënien e tyre. Fillo të besh realitet ëndrrat e tua. 

Tani është momenti!!!!!

Marquez_

----------


## Spleen1

*   Spleen*

Kur qielli mbush’ me re,  peshon rëndë si  kupolë
Mbi shpirtin që gjëmon, pré e hidhërimeve t’gjata,
Dhe nga horizonti përqafon,  qarkun aureolë
Na dhuron ditë të zeza, më të trishta se nata;

Kur toka ndërrohet me një kthinë të lagësht
E Shpresa,  si lakuriq nate, stisur,
Duke rrahur muret ik me krih të plogësht
Dhe qëllon me kokë, në tavane të prishur; 

Kur shiu shtreson  gjurmë të përlyera
Nga një burg i madh imiton barriera prej murit, 
Dhe kur një popullit memec,  cergë të ndyra
Vijnë e ia  endin  rrjetat  në thelb të trurit;

Kambanat papritmas kërcejnë me hidhërim
E dërgojnë kah qielli ulërimë – çmendurie,
Ashtu sikur shpirtra të pa atdhe që bredhin 
Dhe shkrehen në gjëmë prej kokëfortësie; 

E karrocat me te vdekur, pa daulle,  pa muzikë
Defilojnë ngadalë në shpirtin tim, Shpresa,
Dhe i mundur qan, Ankthi mizor, despotik
Mbi kafkë të  përkulur, ngul flamurin natë zeza


Baudelaire, Les fleurs du mal   LXXVIII. 


_______________________________ *E dashur*! ________________________________

_[...] “Mbaj ata që dashuron pranë vetes, thuaju duke mërmëritur se sa shumë ke nevojë për ta, dashuroj, sillu mirë, gjej kohën për ta, thuaju "më vjen keq", "më fal", "të lutem", "faleminderit" dhe të gjitha fjalët e dashurisë që di. Asnjëri nuk do të mbaj mend për mendimet e tua të fshehta. Kërko nga Zoti fuqinë dhe zgjuarsinë t`i shprehesh. Tregoju të tjerëve domethënien e tyre. Fillo të besh realitet ëndrrat e tua. 

Tani është momenti!!!!!

Marquez_

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

tani, te tuat jane keto me lart apo te Baudelaire?

----------


## Fiori

Me sa di unë Baudelaire ka katër krijime të titulluara "Melankoli" _(Spleen në këtë rast)_ tek vëllimi "Lulet e të keqes". 

Por vetëm krijimi tek posti #4 është përkthim i njërës prej poezive të Baudelaire, të tjerat nuk më duken si krijimet e tij _(mund të jem dhe gabim pasi ka që në gjimnaz që s'kam lexuar nga shkrimtari në fjalë)_.


p.s. Spleen1 e ke "Albatross" në shqip ?!

----------


## Spleen1

Çupke dhe Fiori

Vetëm postimi # 4 është poezi e Baudlaire, tjerat janë të miat. Por edhe poezinë e Baudlaire e kam përkthyer unë.

Falemderit
Spleen

----------


## Spleen1

Spleen 3

Kur vjen nata mbi liqe
Puthjet tua i kujtoj
E pyes mallin, tash ku je
Hëna sonte më dërmoi

Më munduan valët e qeta
Vezullonin në dritë të hënës
Sa herë mbete, e pa gjumë mbeta
 Evokim puthjet e mbrëmjes

Kur të pash  yllin e Gorit
Bëhu të lutem ti Anitë
Të shikoj me sy tAmorit
Malli më djeg të shoh çdo ditë.

_______________________________ *E dashur*! ________________________________

_[...] Mbaj ata që dashuron pranë vetes, thuaju duke mërmëritur se sa shumë ke nevojë për ta, dashuroj, sillu mirë, gjej kohën për ta, thuaju "më vjen keq", "më fal", "të lutem", "faleminderit" dhe të gjitha fjalët e dashurisë që di. Asnjëri nuk do të mbaj mend për mendimet e tua të fshehta. Kërko nga Zoti fuqinë dhe zgjuarsinë t`i shprehesh. Tregoju të tjerëve domethënien e tyre. Fillo të besh realitet ëndrrat e tua. 

Tani është momenti!!!!!

Marquez_

----------


## Dea_a

> *Spleen*
> 
> Sonte sikur ta kisha afër me  deshirë,
> Do ia puthja puthjen ashtu në flagrancë 
> Nuk di pse mendon se jam i pa meshirë,
> Dashuria nuk duron  fragrancë.
> 
> Sonte do ia laja lotin me lotin e ngrohtë,
> Do ia jepja sytë e mi dhuratë për ditëlindje,
> ...




Se besoj se do kishte dhurate më të bukur.!
Për të, se syte e tu dhurate për ditëlindje.
Por qe do se ata sy i zotroj dikush tjeter që moti, 
e ajo mundohej me kote të jete shkëlqim i tyre...

E... loti i saj sikur su tha dot,
siq duket kishte qare nëna në lindjen e saj.
Se di nga te ftohtit në janar apo sepse priste nje djal.

----------


## Spleen1

> Se besoj se do kishte dhurate më të bukur.!
> Për të, se syte e tu dhurate për ditëlindje.
> Por qe do se ata sy i zotroj dikush tjeter që moti, 
> e ajo mundohej me kote të jete shkëlqim i tyre...
> 
> E... loti i saj sikur su tha dot,
> siq duket kishte qare nëna në lindjen e saj.
> Se di nga te ftohtit në janar apo sepse priste nje djal.


Dea, unë e respektoj shkrimin e tënd. Je e lirë, të komentosh, ashtu si e ndien, çdo varg timin. Falemnderit që më lexon.

----------


## Spleen1

*Spleen 5*

(Pas takimit)


Të lakmova tkem për jetë
E të dua kështu si je
Dy lot derdha në tatëpjetë
Kur vetmia nisi  tmë zë.

Shumëçka tashti ka ndryshuar
Çdo ditë zërin nuk ta ndiej
Cila zemër tka pushtuar
Kush është ai që ty të thej?

Ul vetveten e fol një herë
Edhe mua afër ulëm 
Një flamur ngule në derë
Të betohem, të përkulem.

----------


## Spleen1

*Spleen 6*


Padashur secili e shkruan 
Pa publikuar asnjë rresht kurrë
Autobiografinë në stilin e vet
Në copa letrash tërthurë.

Pas shumë e shumë përpjekjeve
Romancës ia gjen pak rimë
Duke ia besuar thelbin e sekreteve
Lind ditari jetës  intim.

Po nëse letra mbetet e bardhë 
Poezi të shkruhet është vështirë
Përditshmërinë të thurur në vargje
Duhet besuar engjëllit të mirë.

Çdo kush që dëshiron me pasion 
Ti imitojë poetët me famë
I duhet më shumë se imagjinatë
Ta thotë atë që tjerët se kanë thënë.




_______________________________ E dashur! ________________________________
_  [...] Mbaj ata që dashuron pranë vetes, thuaju duke mërmëritur se sa shumë ke nevojë për ta, dashuroj, sillu mirë, gjej kohën për ta, thuaju "më vjen keq", "më fal", "të lutem", "faleminderit" dhe të gjitha fjalët e dashurisë që di. Asnjëri nuk do të mbaj mend për mendimet e tua të fshehta. Kërko nga Zoti fuqinë dhe zgjuarsinë t`i shprehesh. Tregoju të tjerëve domethënien e tyre. Fillo të besh realitet ëndrrat e tua. 

Tani është momenti!!!!!_

*Marquez*

----------


## Spleen1

*Spleen 7*

(si në ëndërr)

Një dorë më rrëshqet në faqe
Përmallshëm flasim për kujtimet
Për ditët kur ishim  « Ne »
Për momentet … për përjetimet.

Më paraqitet n’këtë natë dimri
Ma mbush shpirtin me butësinë
Ia njoh flokun  ngjyrë kalliri
Parfumin prej  luleve jaseminë.

Ia njoh lotin dhr trazimet në shpirt
Edhe gëzimet ia di veç unë
Ia duroj momentin e trishtë
Kur flasim vuaj unë, edhe ajo vuan.

 

________________________________ E dashur! ________________________________

[...] “Mbaj ata që dashuron pranë vetes, thuaju duke mërmëritur se sa shumë ke nevojë për ta, dashuroj, sillu mirë, gjej kohën për ta, thuaju "më vjen keq", "më fal", "të lutem", "faleminderit" dhe të gjitha fjalët e dashurisë që di. Asnjëri nuk do të mbaj mend për mendimet e tua të fshehta. Kërko nga Zoti fuqinë dhe zgjuarsinë t`i shprehesh. Tregoju të tjerëve domethënien e tyre. Fillo të besh realitet ëndrrat e tua. 

Tani është momenti!!!!!

Marquez_

----------


## Spleen1

*Spleen 8*

Kam dashur të dua 
Siç duhen rrezet e diellit
Të tregoj se bota është e bukur
Sikur dashuria në muajin e prillit.

Kam dashur të shkruaj
Për ty më të bukurat Poema 
Me to, ta ndërtoj një mbretëri
Me  buzëqeshjen nga Zemra.

Kam dashur të të bëhem diell
Për ti tharë lotët në faqe
Kam dashur ta ndërtoj një qiell
Stolisur me  ardhmëri në paqe.

Meqë nuk më lejove
E sheh që skam më fuqi
Bota jote nuk është e imja
As timen se kuptove ti.

Unë të ndiej në çdo sekondë
Të shoh përtej padukshmërisë
Ti më paraqitesh kudo në sfond
Nën vellon e nusërisë.



_______________________________ E dashur! ________________________________
_  [...] Mbaj ata që dashuron pranë vetes, thuaju duke mërmëritur se sa shumë ke nevojë për ta, dashuroj, sillu mirë, gjej kohën për ta, thuaju "më vjen keq", "më fal", "të lutem", "faleminderit" dhe të gjitha fjalët e dashurisë që di. Asnjëri nuk do të mbaj mend për mendimet e tua të fshehta. Kërko nga Zoti fuqinë dhe zgjuarsinë t`i shprehesh. Tregoju të tjerëve domethënien e tyre. Fillo të besh realitet ëndrrat e tua. 

Tani është momenti!!!!!_

*Marquez*

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Spleen, paske filluar te behesh "mellow" me duket.  :buzeqeshje:  Sec kishin nje "shije" tjeter ato poezite e para, sidomos ajo e para fare, pak e trishte por me humor.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Spleen1

> Spleen, paske filluar te behesh "mellow" me duket.  Sec kishin nje "shije" tjeter ato poezite e para, sidomos ajo e para fare, pak e trishte por me humor.


Çupkë, unë të falënderoj 1 x që më lexon e dy 2 x që me komentet tua të shkurtëra poezive të mia u jep ngjyrën.

E pranoj që ka dallime brënda poezisë sime, por vetëm në nyansa ashtu siç është vetë natyra njerëzore. 

Ndërsa simetrinë, e pranoj haptas, nuk e kuptova. Ja në vazhdim një motërz të së parës. 
-__________________________________________________  _______________
 *Spleen 9*

Kur desha të digjemi në zjarrin e kënaqësisë
Dashuria jonë shpejt ndërroi drejtimin
Eh,  pra do takohemi  në djepin  e përjetësisë
Ku trupi yt (ndoshta) do bëhet bashkë  me timin

Mu për këtë ankthi im sonte është i gjallë
Se të desha  dhe të dëshiroj si  i verbëri sytë
E di që më ndien dhe thua pse kështu  vallë!?
Pse me mundon mua, veten në vargje e mbyt!?

Se dashuria për ty  ende  ka veç një  emër 
Dhe sa më e thellë që bëhet  në mishin tim
Aq më shumë më dhemb dhe e ndiej me zemër
Se do të  kërkoj dhimbshëm  deri në amshim

Ndaj i çmendur nisem kah planeti i lashtë
Ku i  shkrimë pasionet dhe gjitha parimet!
Ku krenarisë ia ngrehëm kurthet   bashkë
Dhe zgjohem prapë i dërmuar nga kujtimet!



_______________________________ E dashur! ________________________________
_  [...] Mbaj ata që dashuron pranë vetes, thuaju duke mërmëritur se sa shumë ke nevojë për ta, dashuroj, sillu mirë, gjej kohën për ta, thuaju "më vjen keq", "më fal", "të lutem", "faleminderit" dhe të gjitha fjalët e dashurisë që di. Asnjëri nuk do të mbaj mend për mendimet e tua të fshehta. Kërko nga Zoti fuqinë dhe zgjuarsinë t`i shprehesh. Tregoju të tjerëve domethënien e tyre. Fillo të besh realitet ëndrrat e tua. 
Tani është momenti!!!!!_

*Marquez*

----------


## Spleen1

*Spleen 10* 

(Momente të trishta...) 

Sa ia vlen të jetohet
Nëse duhet vuajtur gjithmonë
Dhe në fund të fundit
Duhet vdekur ?

A ia vlen kjo jetë 
Ku pas gëzimit
Qajmë 
Vuajmë
Dhe vdesim ?

Dhe ikim…
Pa lënë  gjumë…

Çka bëjmë në ketë botë
Qe s’e kemi zgjedhur
Dhe me ç’të drejtë na kanë obiguar
Ta jetojmë ?

Pyes vetveten
Pa mundur ta ngushëlloj

Të jetojmë mes atyre
Që na lëndojnë 
Të mbijetojmë në mes atyre
Që na presin ?

Me fjalët…
Bajoneta…



_______________________________ E dashur! ________________________________
 _  [...] “Mbaj ata që dashuron pranë vetes, thuaju duke mërmëritur se sa shumë ke nevojë për ta, dashuroj, sillu mirë, gjej kohën për ta, thuaju "më vjen keq", "më fal", "të lutem", "faleminderit" dhe të gjitha fjalët e dashurisë që di. Asnjëri nuk do të mbaj mend për mendimet e tua të fshehta. Kërko nga Zoti fuqinë dhe zgjuarsinë t`i shprehesh. Tregoju të tjerëve domethënien e tyre. Fillo të besh realitet ëndrrat e tua. 
Tani është momenti!!!!!_
*Marquez*
_____________________________
*"Bëhu e arsyeshme, o dhimbja ime, dhe qetësohu pak"*

----------


## Spleen1

*Spleen 11* 

Poetë
Burra, gra e fëmijë
Tregoni ëndrrat e natës
Me fjalë të ëmbla
Veç me fjalë
Por të thurura mirë
Që në një poemë
Të mund të lexojmë një jetë

Poetë,
Të moshuar, të rinj e fëmijë
Flisni  për dashurinë  me pasion
Me fjalë prej veluri
Vetëm me fjalë
Që godasin në zemër
Që me një këngë
Të mund të këndojmë një jetë

_______________________________ E dashur! ________________________________ _  [...] Mbaj ata që dashuron pranë vetes, thuaju duke mërmëritur se sa shumë ke nevojë për ta, dashuroj, sillu mirë, gjej kohën për ta, thuaju "më vjen keq", "më fal", "të lutem", "faleminderit" dhe të gjitha fjalët e dashurisë që di. Asnjëri nuk do të mbaj mend për mendimet e tua të fshehta. Kërko nga Zoti fuqinë dhe zgjuarsinë t`i shprehesh. Tregoju të tjerëve domethënien e tyre. Fillo të besh realitet ëndrrat e tua. 
Tani është momenti!!!!!_

*Marquez*

*"Bëhu e arsyeshme, o dhimbja ime, dhe qetësohu pak"*

----------


## Spleen1

*Spleen 12* 

(koncert i fundit)

Fliste pa ngurrim e jepte premtime
Fjalët nxjerr nga shpirti rekuiem i këndonin 
Por kori interpretonte me shumë mundime
Harmoninë e ngathtë, shikuesit s’ia donin.

Orkestra çalonte apo vepra ish’ shkruar keq
Fjalët e çakorduara mashtronin mendimet
Një rimë, pa ritëm,  rezononte për dreq
Dashuria, dashurisë, ia lëndonte përjetimet.

Koncerti konfuz nga dora mjeshtrit i doli
Tenori shtrembëronte esencën e përmbajtës  
Qëllimshëm keq luante atë natë virtuozi
Stresonte melomanin me një ton përvajtës.

Po autori a e dëgjonte me të njëjtit vesh?
A dëshironte vërtetë artin t’ia kuptonin?
Apo vetë  gaboi  ndjenat  t’ia çoi pesh?
Në shpirt e lëndoi,  se të tjerët e lëndonin? 



_______________________________ E dashur! ________________________________ _  [...] “Mbaj ata që dashuron pranë vetes, thuaju duke mërmëritur se sa shumë ke nevojë për ta, dashuroj, sillu mirë, gjej kohën për ta, thuaju "më vjen keq", "më fal", "të lutem", "faleminderit" dhe të gjitha fjalët e dashurisë që di. Asnjëri nuk do të mbaj mend për mendimet e tua të fshehta. Kërko nga Zoti fuqinë dhe zgjuarsinë t`i shprehesh. Tregoju të tjerëve domethënien e tyre. Fillo të besh realitet ëndrrat e tua. 
Tani është momenti!!!!!_

*Marquez*

*"Bëhu e arsyeshme, o dhimbja ime, dhe qetësohu pak"*

----------


## Spleen1

*Spleen 13* 

*** (bis)

Ti nuk duhet të qash
Sepse ta kam mësuar buzëqeshjen
Ti nuk duhet të vuash
Sepse ta kam mësuar gëzimin
Ti nuk duhet ta mendosh vdekjen
Sepse ta kam mësuar jetën
Por... nëse një ditë të humb përgjithmonë
Do të mërzitem unë
Sepse ti nuk me ke mësuar 

Se si jetohet pa *TY*

_______________________________ E dashur! ________________________________ _  [...] Mbaj ata që dashuron pranë vetes, thuaju duke mërmëritur se sa shumë ke nevojë për ta, dashuroj, sillu mirë, gjej kohën për ta, thuaju "më vjen keq", "më fal", "të lutem", "faleminderit" dhe të gjitha fjalët e dashurisë që di. Asnjëri nuk do të mbaj mend për mendimet e tua të fshehta. Kërko nga Zoti fuqinë dhe zgjuarsinë t`i shprehesh. Tregoju të tjerëve domethënien e tyre. Fillo të besh realitet ëndrrat e tua. 
Tani është momenti!!!!!_
*Marquez*
*"Bëhu e arsyeshme, o dhimbja ime, dhe qetësohu pak"*

----------

